# New Alienware ALX 51 desktops cases



## Animalpak (Oct 12, 2009)

Besides the fact that cost a lot, but you can have the same hardware for less money...

The design of these cases is phenomenal. 


I was impressed by the ventilation system equipped with vents that are raised in case of high workload, and close automatically when you turn off.

. I mean wow this ( for me ) beats every modding I've seen so far !  

Like a Lamborghini Murcielago with the wings that open after the 120 km/h 

















If only they selling the cases alone...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 12, 2009)

the only reason why alienware sell there desktops so high its because of the expenses they spend on there case designing.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 12, 2009)

I've just thought about, but that vents idea is really fantastic o_o


----------



## Binge (Oct 12, 2009)

Too bad those pictures are pure suck.  What's the rest of the case like?


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 12, 2009)

even at the risk of being expelled from the enthusiast community....i have always kept an eye on alienwares antics... and i must say i think dell as a whole is starting to come around, sure the insides are still overpriced like crazy but the aesthetics of their products are really starting to catch my attention


----------



## Maban (Oct 12, 2009)

http://hothardware.com/Articles/Alienware-Aurora/


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 12, 2009)

Binge said:


> Too bad those pictures are pure suck.  What's the rest of the case like?



Yup


Here we go


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 12, 2009)

Maban said:


> http://hothardware.com/Articles/Alienware-Aurora/



That is the MicroATX version.


----------



## Binge (Oct 12, 2009)

lol you can probably get much nicer internals than are advertised in that pic, but those vents at the top do absolutely nothing.  If you notice all the hot components are sectioned off, and have an external exhaust.  Then the CPU has a single rad corsair cooler which is mounted to the top, so those vents (not even all of them) would have to be open all the running time.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 12, 2009)

What a weaksause liquid cooling system they patronized it with.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I just wanted to focus on factor modding and I have to say that they have had a nice great idea


----------



## Binge (Oct 12, 2009)

Animalpak said:


> Well I just wanted to focus on factor modding and I have to say that they have had a nice great idea



Simpsons did it.


----------



## Maban (Oct 12, 2009)

So they named the mATX Aurora and the ATX Area-51? What happened to AMD Aurora and Intel Area-51?


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

alienware are just a stupidly overpriced company for people that dont know how to build there own machines.


----------

